# Skunk!



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Both of our vizslas were sprayed by a skunk last night. Fortunately not in the face so it didnt get into their eyes/nose/mouth. 

We bathed them outside about 3 times each and it's tolerable today but from what I understand the stink can linger on them a long time. 

Does anyone have any advice or tips on how to make it go away sooner? 

I was thinking of swimming them in the ocean a lot this week but I don't know if that will actually help.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

My understanding is Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Castille Soap will take the smell away. I know for a fact it works on anal gland stink on the dog or on fabric. I have read online where people have used it on themselves or dogs after a skunk encounter. We use it on ourselves for bathing and occasionally as a quick wipe down on Ellie. You can find it in most health food stores and at Target in the cosmetics aisles.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I keep a recipe for a common de-skunker. Never had to use it myself, luckily, so I'm not sure how well it works. 

1 quart of 3% hydrogen peroxide (fresh bottle preferred, as hydrogen peroxide degrades over time)
¼ cup baking soda
1 teaspoon of strong liquid soap such as dishwashing detergent. 

This is obviously very fizzy, so mix it up in a big bowl or bucket. Get the dog wet and massage this mixture into their fur. Avoid general face region (eyes/nose/mouth). Apply with washcloth to face if absolutely necessary. Leave on for 10 minutes. Rinse thoroughly. This may have to be repeated a second time.


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Redrover, that is close to the formula I have used numerous times and IT WORKS. The difference is I add just enough H2O2 to make a syrupy paste to work into the dogs coat, this gives a little more control around the sensitive eye area. One caveat - this stuff will kill any grass that it falls on or gets rinsed off onto. 

The dogs will still have a slight smell when they get wet but its much more tolerable.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/skunk-1-chloe-0.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/skunk-1-bailey-0.html

Both of mine one year apart in the same area. Maybe the same darn skunk!

Fun huh? Loved the drive home in the Jeep, windows down and ac blowing full blast!

happy trails,
RBD


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

:-\ Must be the season! Pearl got it night before last...OH Man what a stink.
I have used tomato juice in the past, but was out, so I found that same recipe( as Redrover) online... used it at 0400 to bathe her(it worked fairly well). Fortunately she only got hit on one side of her head, chest and not square in the nose. I do believe she has been truly traumatized by the experience. She seems very lethargic, and sleepy, like she isn't feeling well. We drove up to Mammoth yesterday (5+ hrs) when we got here it was dark, and she didn't want to go outside... very weary... this is a dog who trees bears!
Once I put heron the lead, walked her out into the forest for a good sniff, I let her loose, she did her business but wanted to go right back into the cabin. It is noon here now, and she hasn't been out of the house since early this AM????

We set up our "ScareCrow" (water sprinkler with motion sensor) while we are gone, hope it keeps the skunk away and the rascal finds another yard to frequent. 
The nasty little bugger is digging up my garden!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Poor Pearl. I hope she's doing better!


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Live trap with cat food and a .22 works well to eliminate the pests (assuming state laws allow......).


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I can tell you don't live in California!!
My neighbor has a (wild) Pet Skunk that has lived under her porch for YEARS! She looks 
at the thing as a pet!! When we walk around the neighborhood at night, we must be very careful we dont disturb them, The people up the street had to put in an electronic sounding device to keep them from digging up their landscaping nightly. 
I do like the idea of the .22!!!

PS...It is not so much the state law as the bleeding heart activists, and animal lovers...I love animals too!! I Know they have a right to life, and we have invaded their habitat... I just wish they would stay out of my yard, and not squirt my poor dog!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We had to put up some more deck boards under our deck. That didn't stop the digging so we broke some patio stones and shoved them under the boards then buried that with some dirt. We also had to put an extension on the deck when we put in the new gate for safety reasons and this seemed to stop any skunks from travelling through. The neighbors reinforced their fence on the other side of the deck but they are still digging through on their side. Apparently using ammonia in the area helps. Also a lady told me that wiping down the deck with Pinesol would help too. If the yard is a problem for digging try using nematodes for grub control in your lawn or garden.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hmmm, they smell good


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

datacan said:


> Hmmm, they smell good


 :-\  :-[ UHG!!! your a sick man!!


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Skunks are considered vermin (and yes I agree every creature has its place but not under my deck) in my neck of the woods so I have little hesitation in discouraging unwanted settlers. Actually the biggest pest can be possums - they occasionally make it this far up north and are a known disease vector so we trap them when we can. 

My house is backed by several hundred acres of woods so there is plenty of wildlife to see and share the landscape with. I won't go LOOKING for problems but when they come knocking on the door - look out!


----------

